# Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2010)

> Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters


LIKE HELL THEY ARE.

These PEOPLE NEED TO BE EXPOSED AND WILL BE.

we the people DEMAND IT.

People better bone up on what Soros is about, check out HIS PAST. 
He not only donated to mediamatters, he also DONATED to NPR.

ask that NPR be defunded folks.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> 
> 
> LIKE HELL THEY ARE.
> ...



He never donated to mediamatters until recently, yet for years Bill O'ratsass swears Soros was collaborating with mediamatters against him. Soros is not like Rupert Murdoch and he donates billions to poor people.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 9, 2010)

Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.

Organizations that, in recent years, have received direct funding and assistance from George Soros and his Open Society Institute (OSI) include the following. (Comprehensive profiles of each are available in the "Groups" section of DiscoverTheNetworks.org):

Air America Radio: Now defunct, this was a self-identified "liberal" radio network. 
Alliance for Justice: Best known for its activism vis a vis the appointment of federal judges, this group consistently depicts Republican judicial nominees as "extremists."
America Coming Together: Soros played a major role in creating this group, whose purpose was to coordinate and organize pro-Democrat voter-mobilization programs.
America Votes: Soros also played a major role in creating this group, whose get-out-the-vote campaigns targeted likely Democratic voters.
America's Voice: This open-borders group seeks to promote &#8220;comprehensive&#8221; immigration reform that includes a robust agenda in favor of amnesty for illegal aliens.
American Bar Association Commission on Immigration Policy: This organization "opposes laws that require employers and persons providing education, health care, or other social services to verify citizenship or immigration status."
American Civil Liberties Union: This group opposes virtually all post-9/11 national security measures enacted by the U.S. government. It supports open borders, has rushed to the defense of suspected terrorists and their abettors, and appointed former New Left terrorist Bernardine Dohrn to its Advisory Board.
American Constitution Society for Law and Policy: This Washington, DC-based think tank seeks to move American jurisprudence to the left by recruiting, indoctrinating, and mobilizing young law students, helping them acquire positions of power. It also provides leftist Democrats with a bully pulpit from which to denounce their political adversaries.
American Family Voices: This group creates and coordinates media campaigns charging Republicans with wrongdoing.
American Federation of Teachers: After longtime AFT President Albert Shanker died in in 1997, he was succeeded by Sandra Feldman, who slowly &#8220;re-branded&#8221; the union, allying it with some of the most powerful left-wing elements of the New Labor Movement. When Feldman died in 2004, Edward McElroy took her place, followed by Randi Weingarten in 2008. All of them kept the union on the leftward course it had adopted in its post-Shanker period.
American Friends Service Committee: This group views the United States as the principal cause of human suffering around the world. As such, it favors America's unilateral disarmament, the dissolution of American borders, amnesty for illegal aliens, the abolition of the death penalty, and the repeal of the Patriot Act.
American Immigration Council: This non-profit organization is a prominent member of the open-borders lobby. It advocates expanded rights and amnesty for illegal aliens residing in the U.S.
American Immigration Law Foundation: This group supports amnesty for illegal aliens, on whose behalf it litigates against the U.S. government.
American Institute for Social Justice: AISJ's goal is to produce skilled community organizers who can &#8220;transform poor communities&#8221; by agitating for increased government spending on city services, drug interdiction, crime prevention, housing, public-sector jobs, access to healthcare, and public schools.
American Library Association: This group has been an outspoken critic of the Bush administration's War on Terror -- most particularly, Section 215 of the USA Patriot Act, which it calls "a present danger to the constitutional rights and privacy rights of library users."
The American Prospect, Inc.: This corporation trains and mentors young leftwing journalists, and organizes strategy meetings for leftist leaders.
Amnesty International: This organization directs a grossly disproportionate share of its criticism for human rights violations at the United States and Israel.
Arab American Institute Foundation: The Arab American Institute denounces the purportedly widespread civil liberties violations directed against Arab Americans in the post-9/11 period, and characterizes Israel as a brutal oppressor of the Palestinian people.
Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now: This group conducts voter mobilization drives on behalf of leftist Democrats. These initiatives have been notoriously marred by fraud and corruption.
Bill of Rights Defense Committee: This group provides a detailed blueprint for activists interested in getting their local towns, cities, and even college campuses to publicly declare their opposition to the Patriot Act, and to designate themselves "Civil Liberties Safe Zones." The organization also came to the defense of self-described radical attorney Lynne Stewart, who was convicted in 2005 of providing material support for terrorism.
Brennan Center for Justice: This think tank/legal activist group generates scholarly studies, mounts media campaigns, files amicus briefs, gives pro bono support to activists, and litigates test cases in pursuit of radical "change."
Brookings Institution: This organization has been involved with a variety of internationalist and state-sponsored programs, including one that aspires to facilitate the establishment of a U.N.-dominated world government. Brookings Fellows have also called for additional global collaboration on trade and banking; the expansion of the Kyoto Protocol; and nationalized health insurance for children. Nine Brookings economists signed a petitionopposing President Bush's tax cuts in 2003.
Campaign for America's Future: This group supports tax hikes, socialized medicine, and a dramatic expansion of social welfare programs.
Campaign for Better Health Care: This organization favors a single-payer, government-run, universal health care system.
Campus Progress: A project of the Soros-bankrolled Center for American Progress, this group seeks to "strengthen progressive voices on college and university campuses, counter the growing influence of right-wing groups on campus, and empower new generations of progressive leaders."
Casa de Maryland: This organization aggressively lobbies legislators to vote in favor of policies that promote expanded rights, including amnesty, for illegal aliens currently residing in the United States.
Catalist: This is a for-profit political consultancy that seeks "to help progressive organizations realize measurable increases in civic participation and electoral success by building and operating a robust national voter database of every voting-age American."........... *Edited, Click Link for Full Content.*

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/viewSubCategory.asp?id=1237


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 9, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> 
> 
> LIKE HELL THEY ARE.
> ...



don't miss Beck all this week.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



Because George Soros is a Marxist/Liberal.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







All groups that represent the interests of about 20% of the country..........many of them, uber k00k.

Thats all O'Reilly wants to point out to regular Americans out there.............and 95% of these organizations are considered fringe.........


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.
> ...



A billionaire is a Marxist? Are you fucking drunk bud? If he was a Marxist he wouldn't be rich.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work Mr. Fitnah.

I heard Beck is EXPOSING Soros soon..


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> 
> Organizations that, in recent years, have received direct funding and assistance from George Soros and his Open Society Institute (OSI) include the following. (Comprehensive profiles of each are available in the "Groups" section of DiscoverTheNetworks.org):



He can donate to righteous causes all he likes and unlike Murdoch who is trying to make the rich richer Soros gives to the poor.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Nov 9, 2010)

You have your facts muddled. O'Rielly et al. complain about Soros and Moveon.org not Media Matters, though i understand your confusing the two groups (lol).

Soros, for his part is at minimum a Social Democrat (being from Hungary, that would not be too surprising) or an outright Marxist. He certainly is funding Marxist tactics in this country. Forgive us for not being overly grateful for his "expenditures," but I'd just as soon have him spend that kind of money elsewhere in the world, thanks.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Nice work Mr. Fitnah.
> 
> I heard Beck is EXPOSING Soros soon..




You that same beck, the race card playing asswipe who cries on TV and accused Obama of being racist against white culture? LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Mr. Fitnah.
> ...



ummmmmK..


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> You have your facts muddled. O'Rielly et al. complain about Soros and Moveon.org not Media Matters, though i understand your confusing the two groups (lol).
> 
> Soros, for his part is at minimum a Social Democrat (being from Hungary, that would not be too surprising) or an outright Marxist. He certainly is funding Marxist tactics in this country. Forgive us for not being overly grateful for his "expenditures," but I'd just as soon have him spend that kind of money elsewhere in the world, thanks.



The last thing anyone from a former Warsaw Pact country would want to be is a Marxist you dumbass. The people hated it, and if Soros liked why did he immigrate to America?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 9, 2010)

So was your good-bye-USMB thread the other week just another of your lies or did you just need some dramatic attention at the time, Flaylo?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Engels was rich.

Are you a fucking idiot without any knowledge of history and even less understanding of human nature.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 9, 2010)

You bet. 

Soros has been funding these left leaning groups for years. 

Perhaps OL'Flyby outta research the dude before he starts defending his ass doncha think?? 

I think Bill's right on about this dude.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 9, 2010)

Soros should be stripped of his citizenship and KICKED out of our country.

Very real threat..

wake up people.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

George Soros collapsed the economy of an entire country - Britain - just for profit. Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons - and many thousands of pensioners - lost their homes, their investments and savings as a direct result of his actions. That's where his money comes from. Those without any morals have no problem with Soros. Decent, honorable people would not touch that man's money. Soros is evil. A man with no morals. 

I am not surprised that Fail&Go sees no problem with Soros. He's too fucking stupid to 'know' at anything other than what the HuffPuff tells him to know. The day Fail has an original thought will be the first.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Soros should be stripped of his citizenship and KICKED out of our country.
> 
> Very real threat..
> 
> wake up people.



If you believe that shit Rupert Murdoch should have been deported years ago, donating to the poor is not a criminal offense, funding misinformation about Obama and using fearmongering propaganda to divide American people when you're a non-American is grounds for deportation.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> George Soros collapsed the economy of an entire country - Britain - just for profit. Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons - and many thousands of pensioners - lost their homes, their investments and savings as a direct result of his actions. That's where his money comes from. Those without any morals have no problem with Soros. Decent, honorable people would not touch that man's money. Soros is evil. A man with no morals.
> 
> I am not surprised that Fail&Go sees no problem with Soros. He's too fucking stupid to 'know' at anything other than what the HuffPuff tells him to know. The day Fail has an original thought will be the first.



Lies, what kind of conservative narcotics have you been taking?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Claudette said:


> You bet.
> 
> Soros has been funding these left leaning groups for years.
> 
> ...



None of the groups he donates too are a danger to Americans, especially when you give billions to the poor. Dumbass.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > George Soros collapsed the economy of an entire country - Britain - just for profit. Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons - and many thousands of pensioners - lost their homes, their investments and savings as a direct result of his actions. That's where his money comes from. Those without any morals have no problem with Soros. Decent, honorable people would not touch that man's money. Soros is evil. A man with no morals.
> ...



Just because you don't like the information, doesn't make it a lie, moron. It makes it an 'inconvenient truth'. What's the matter, did the HuffPuff not tell you that bit about Soros? I'm not surprised. They would prefer the borg not know who Soros really is. Happily, for them, very few lefties have the capability to think critically about anything harder than what to have for breakfast.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > You bet.
> ...



His money CAME from exploiting poor people, you stupid fucking idiot. Just because those people weren't American, does not make them less valuable.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Try posting your evidence instead of trying with unwanted attention.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > You bet.
> ...



Billions to the poor, when, where, how, I call bullshit.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Thats bullshit, since you want to troll me to death with you rightwing bullshit I'll entertain you, where is your evidence he exploited poor people to get rich and what are conservatives doing for the poor besides making them look like eveil lazy people?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You call it but you can't prove it John Wayne.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Thats right, you call it, but you can not prove it, lil wayne.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You really are pathetic, Fail. I respond to a thread and you accuse me of trolling!   Is everyone who disagrees with your moronic sources a 'troll'? Do we inconvenience you by pointing out facts? Shame. 

Your problem is, because you accept everything you're told by the HuffPuff and MM, you lack any unbiased information. Therefore, you lack the required information to form an intelligent opinion. Go and read up about Soros - and try to expand your reading material to include unbiased, factually accurate information..... Then come back and apologize.


----------



## Granny (Nov 9, 2010)

I've never responded to any of Flaylo's posts ... but I decided to check this one out.  

*Granny shakes head*

Soros gives to the "poor" - in exchange for what?

Soros is a very high roller in investments, stock market, etc. ... damn, I can't be right about that ... it's only RICH REPUBLICANS who are running Wall Street.  My bad.

Soros is the grand puppet master when it comes to politics.  This character - if that's even possible - has a bigger ego than Obama.  Do you think he wouldn't put down his puppeteer strings and bury Obama to be "ruler of the world" himself?

There is no "equality" in a controlled society - there's ALWAYS going to be a master and a ruling class telling the masses what they can and cannot do.  Fact.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Dumbass


Soros Uses Leverage To Aid New York Children : NPR


----------



## Claudette (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > You bet.
> ...



He sure was a danger to GB though. This is the real Soros. The guy your defending. 

Guys a pirate in every sense of the word. 

Black Wednesday - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Thanks for not being able to respond, you call it but can not prove it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Listen the the right RAIL against a guy who made his money the old fashion way HE EARNED IT!


Now because he doesnt agree with their politics they think he needs to be "exposed".


Its his fucking money and he can do what he likes with it right?


But NOOOOOOOOOO only your guys are allowed to USE their money to promote a political aganda.

Maybe you should have told the SCOTUS to only make corprate spoending legal for the right leaning people.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You go read shit for yourself. I am not here to educate those who are uneducable. You need to read more books and less crap like the HuffPuff. You could start with some of the economic based research available on the subject. It's available if you look for it.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Listen the the right RAIL against a guy who made his money the old fashion way HE EARNED IT!
> ...



He didn't 'earn' it. He stole it from ordinary people. That might be ok for those without morals, but for those of us with morals, not so much.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Why is it OK for right leaning rich bastards to give whatever they wnat but isd some kind of crime in you peoples minds for left leaning rich bastards to spend their money as they choose?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Listen the the right RAIL against a guy who made his money the old fashion way HE EARNED IT!
> ...



Well basically. FOX is funded by the Saudi Government..and that causes nary a stir among conservatives. But Soros is some kind of evil genius.

Got it.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why is it OK for right leaning rich bastards to give whatever they wnat but isd some kind of crime in you peoples minds for left leaning rich bastards to spend their money as they choose?



Murdock is a bastard, but he has never destroyed the economy of a country for financial gain. That's the difference between a bastard like Murdock and an evil POS like Soros. Personally, I wouldn't trust either as far as I could throw them.... I don't ever defend Murdock as a person... But people in Britain lost everything they owned because of Soros. It may not be a big deal to you, but it is to some of us... those with morals.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Um dumbass you made the claim that Soros  fucked up the entire British economy so its on you to prove it, not for me to verify it for you.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it OK for right leaning rich bastards to give whatever they wnat but isd some kind of crime in you peoples minds for left leaning rich bastards to spend their money as they choose?
> ...




I have yet to see any proof Soros destroyed an economy for gain, stop saying the same shit over and over if you're not going to back it up.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

california girl said:


> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahahahaghahahahahahahah
> ...



lies


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

He made a shit load off Britians bad handling of their economy.

In cons minds that is a crime because......................... well because.............Oh hell its because he is a liberal.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Actually all marxist leaders are or become filthy rich.  When they have the power AND the money, it's easy to get people to do what you want.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

How can rightwingers like Murdoch and hate Soros? Murdoch funds and owns a media machine that generates lies, hate and fearmongering, and he's not American, Soros gave away 7 billion dollars in donations to help poor and disadvantaged people. No comparison, we know who the real rat is.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



BBC News | THE ECONOMY | The man who broke the Bank of England

The Secret Financial Network Behind "Wizard" George Soros

Billionaire who broke the Bank of England - Telegraph

Personally, I would recommend reading books about the British collapse.... because they are far more detailed about the key information of 'who, what, when, where, why and how'. However, since it appears that the moronic posters need to be spoon fed little mushed up information instead of being able to go get an educational meal and digest it themselves, I have provided a few of the vast amounts of information available on the net. 

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



Like the Bush family wanting and getting a war in Iraq?


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

After selling souvenirs in Wales, he joined London stockbrokers Singer & Friendlander before moving to Wall Street in 1956. 

He set up the Quantum Fund in 1969 as one of the world's first hedge funds. Registered in Curacao in the Caribbean, but run from Manhattan, the fund took money from rich individuals and invested in risky, but potential highly profitable international deals. 

The fund profited hugely from the collapse of fixed exchange rates in the l970s and the deregulation of global capital markets. By l980 Soros was worth $25m and his fund $100m. 

From your link you silly C girl.


He made money off of a poorly regulated market.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You call those links proof that Soros got rich from stealing from the poor? From one of your links

*Mr Soros, who operates one of the world's biggest private investment funds, is famous for having made $1bn by betting on the devaluation of the pound sterling in 1992.*

He gambled and won, he didn't exploit, learn to facking read your own links before you post them.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Listen the the right RAIL against a guy who made his money the old fashion way HE EARNED IT!
> ...



Are you aware that he is considered the man that broke the Bank of England?
Are you aware that it is widely known that he has broken the economy in many poor asian countries causing mass suffering?

This is the evil capatalist that you scream about.  And  AND you are defending him.

pafuckingthetic


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



The cost of his profit..... ordinary people in Britain lost their homes, their pensions, their life savings. Defend him all you want.... I'm not surprised you are unable to look further than the nose on your face. You're basically stupid. Read some books about it. Not everything in the world is available on google, you fucking moron.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



Do you know what the expression 'Break the Bank' means? Hint, it has nothing to do with expliting the poor to get rich.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 9, 2010)

Let me get this straight. Now conservatives..well at least here..are mad about people gaming the system? 

Are these the same guys "mad" about FinReg?

This is hilarious.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



It's laughable the way people react about Soros. The man is total scum. I suspect the majority haven't bothered to research their backer - they just want his billions. These people are those who think 'research' means 'google'. This is why I never bother providing information - they are unable to digest it.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



You are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> How can rightwingers like Murdoch and hate Soros? Murdoch funds and owns a media machine that generates lies, hate and fearmongering, and he's not American, Soros gave away 7 billion dollars in donations to help poor and disadvantaged people. No comparison, we know who the real rat is.



$7 Billion?!?!?!?!?

Got any links?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




None of your links say any of the stupid shit that you're talking, OTOH, unregulated big businesses and the real estate companies caused people to lose homes and put the US in the worst recession and depression since 1929 you dumbass and you support the idiots who did by further supporting a party that promotes further deregulation. STFU


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Sorry, but the "Fairy tale" defense doesn't work on me.

But thanks for admitting that you know that Soros is a marxist, and a would be dictator at that.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > How can rightwingers like Murdoch and hate Soros? Murdoch funds and owns a media machine that generates lies, hate and fearmongering, and he's not American, Soros gave away 7 billion dollars in donations to help poor and disadvantaged people. No comparison, we know who the real rat is.
> ...



What I find really funny is that the money he is 'donating' to 'help' poor people was made by destroying other poor people. I wish I was shocked that the left see no problem with that, but I am not. They seem unable to understand the sheer hypocrisy of destroying vast numbers of people in order to make money and then 'donate' a small amount of it to helping others. 

Damn, lefties are fucking stupid.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > How can rightwingers like Murdoch and hate Soros? Murdoch funds and owns a media machine that generates lies, hate and fearmongering, and he's not American, Soros gave away 7 billion dollars in donations to help poor and disadvantaged people. No comparison, we know who the real rat is.
> ...





Philanthrophy | George Soros


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



He made his money legaly.

He made his money off of a Deregulated market.

He should be your fucking hero fool.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Actually it was the Democrats who wanted war, they just did not want the Republicans to get the credit, it was John Kerry who said Saddam must go. 

The war in Iraq was the best thing, maybe the only good thing Bush did.

Had it not been for Clinton and the United Nations war never would of come to Iraq.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Soros would be her fucking hero if he was a right wing money man.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Where is your facking proof that Soros made money destroying poor people? You are a filthy liar.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Soros would be her fucking hero if he was a right wing money man.



Soros is only a POS because he supports liberal causes, most of which are non-political in nature.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I'm gonna fill you in on a little secret.  shh, don't tell anyone else.

Poor people keep thier money in banks, just like rich people.

Remember now, it's our little secret.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



More rightwing bullshit, it was Bush that wanted that war and you know it.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Oh, for heaven's sake, moron. What do you think happened when he broke the Bank of England? Their fucking economy collapsed. What do you think happens in an economic collapse? People lose their homes, investments, pensions, savings, etc..... Just like is happening now. You're problem is that, because you're stupid, you don't get it. He destroyed the economy of Britain. British people lost everything. And it wasn't just Britain he did this to. Do your fucking research. Learn. Find out for yourself. Or is reading anything other than the HuffPuff too hard for you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Cali you want TAX CUTS FOR THE assholes WHO DISTROYED OUR ECONOMY.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Where is proof the economy collapsed Fiona?


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Kerry said Saddam must go before Bush jr got the job. 

Its historical fact.

Its also historical fact that the United Nations screwed up the WMD inspections during the 1990's, further Bush kept Clinton's CIA intact, right down to the director. Some would say Bush was simply a continuation of Clinton's policy.

I never denied Bush went to war purposely, its just that I know the complete history and do not see a need to point fingers at one party obfuscating the fact that both democrats and republicans are destroying the USA.

Saddam had to go, Saddam's time was up, Clinton was to weak to do anything other than send missiles at random, Bush stepped up to the plate and did what should of been done decades ago.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Saddam's rise to power is basically a result of the United States having a desire to counter balance the influence of Iran in the region. His "problem" was that he courted two countries and thought it was clever. What wound up happening, however, is that it left him in a terrible position.

The PNAC..which postulated "Pax America", finally saw that Iraq was a threat and thought it could be knocked over and remade as an adjunct to American power in the region. They tried to get President Clinton to implement their crazy scheme..but he balked. So they got President George W. Bush..on board. He really did have a bone to pick with Iraq. And he had a personal animosity toward Saddam Hussien.

There was no reason to attack Iraq. None. They had been through several wars and withering sanctions. They presented no threat to anyone. Bush..and the PNAC people he appointed to his cabinet knew this..but once 9/11 happened they had their opening.

They took it.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You're shitting me, right? 

Oh.

My.

God.

You are possibly the most stupid person I have ever come across on any forum.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Soros would be her fucking hero if he was a right wing money man.
> ...



Most of which appear non political in nature. There is a difference. ACORN taught us that.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I challenge that assertion!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Hero? A man who was responsible for old people losing their homes and pensions? No thanks. You guys can have him. I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Cali why are your morals so fucking bendable for the sake of political affliation?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Oh come on, Intense! I provide evidence that Soros broke the bank of England and he asks for proof that that action impacted on the economy of England! I challenge you to find anyone more fucking stupid than that!


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



ACORN was smeared by the right to death.

using ACORN as an example is proof of your partisan stupidity


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Cali why are your morals so fucking bendable for the sake of political affliation?



They aren't. You're just too stupidly partisan to know that.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



That was opinion not fact.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Thanks;

Soros and His Open Society Foundations Give $1 Million to Victims of Toxic Spill in Hungary   Not unexpected, since it's his home country.

Soros and Open Society Foundations Give $100 Million to Human Rights Watch   That's actually $10 million a year.   

Human Rights Watch: This group directs a disproportionate share of its criticism at the United States and Israel. It opposes the death penalty in all cases, and supports open borders and amnesty for illegal aliens.

I did some digging on Soros's personal site.  It really is all about him, by his spin doctors.

But that is all that was clearly donations, I found some scholorships, but nothing that says $7 Billion.  Do you have a more direct link to where it list that total?


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Cali why are your morals so fucking bendable for the sake of political affliation?
> ...



Why do you hate Soros for benifiting off of deregulation but LOVE the American corps you want a huge tax cut for after they fucked the American people?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Soros would be her fucking hero if he was a right wing money man.



And you would call him an evil capatalist if he was.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I told you - read some fucking BOOKS. Not everything is available with 'google'... that's why people who do actual research (like me) laugh at people who 'evidence' their opinions by linking to the media, etc. Google is NOT a research tool, sweetie. 

Soros broke the Bank of England. The impact of that action WAS that people in England lost vast amounts of money. Ordinary people, old people, people who were using their pension income to feed themselves LOST that money. Through no fault of their own. 

You carry one sticking your head in the sand.... remain stupid if that is how you choose to be.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeap because the right is the tool of the corporate whores who want to further increase their wealth at the expense of the vast majority of Americans.

It pisses the right off that a filthy rich guy cares about the people.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Soros would be her fucking hero if he was a right wing money man.



The Secret Financial Network Behind "Wizard" George Soros

This man would never be my hero - no matter what he did. He's yours. He owns you. 

_Time magazine has characterized financier George Soros as a "modern-day Robin Hood," who robs from the rich to give to the poor countries of eastern Europe and Russia. It claimed that Soros makes huge financial gains by speculating against western central banks, in order to use his profits to help the emerging post-communist economies of eastern Europe and former Soviet Union, to assist them to create what he calls an "Open Society." The Time statement is entirely accurate in the first part, and entirely inaccurate in the second. He robs from rich western countries, and uses his profits to rob even more savagely from the East, under the cloak of "philanthropy." His goal is to loot wherever and however he can. Soros has been called the master manipulator of "hit-and-run capitalism."

As we shall see, what Soros means by "open," is a society that allows him and his financial predator friends to loot the resources and precious assets of former Warsaw Pact economies. By bringing people like Jeffrey Sachs or Sweden's Anders Aslund and their economic shock therapy into these economies, Soros lays the groundwork for buying up the assets of whole regions of the world at dirt-cheap prices.

The man who broke the Bank of England?

An examination of Soros's secretive financial network is vital to understand the true dimension of the "Soros problem" in eastern Europe and other nations.

Following the crisis of the European Exchange Rate Mechanism of September 1992, when the Bank of England was forced to abandon efforts to stabilize the pound sterling, a little-known financial figure emerged from the shadows, to boast that he had personally made over $1 billion in speculation against the British pound. The speculator was the Hungarian-born George Soros, who spent the war in Hungary under false papers working for the Nazi government, identifying and expropriating the property of wealthy fellow Jews. Soros left Hungary after the war, and established American citizenship after some years in London. Today, Soros is based in New York, but that tells little, if anything, of who and what he is._

I suggest that everyone, particularly those on the left, should find out just who Soros is. And then, if you're really smart, start helping those who are trying to stop this man and his cohorts from destroying our nation. 

Learn a fucking lesson. Look at HOW he makes his money. He's not your friend. He's your enemy - and you're too fucking stupid to know it.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



How did George Soros "break the Bank of England"?

BBC News | THE ECONOMY | The man who broke the Bank of England

Billionaire who broke the Bank of England - Telegraph


I went to MSN home page and did a "bing" search of "Soros broke the bank of England.

93,300 results came up.  I c/p the top 3 links


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



In order for Fail&Go to understand what happened, he would firstly have to understand what the Bank of England is, then he would have to understand what the impact of 'breaking' that Bank would have on the country, then he would have to understand how the impact on the country would cascade to individuals living within that country. I fear this may be too many 'understands' for him.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 9, 2010)

Why did YOU lie?   Didn't you create some whiney thread saying you were leaving? And yet, here you are.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought Flail-o was going away.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

I love how they pretend Soros  is some monster yet they glorifiy and want huge tax cuts for the same assholes who did the same to OUR country.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Why did YOU lie?   Didn't you create some whiney thread saying you were leaving? And yet, here you are.





Oddball said:


> I thought Flail-o was going away.



Funny thing.... He calls me an attention seeking drama queen.... That crown fits him far better than I.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Cali why are your morals so fucking bendable for the sake of political affliation?


No projection there....Nope, not a whiff of it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Why is Soros bad and the assholes in this country who screwed us and made huge profits any differnt in your mind?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I love how they pretend Soros  is some monster yeat they glorifiy and want huge tax cuts for the same assholes who did the same to OUR country.



I love how you start to try and move the topic when you find yourself in an indefensible position. Cute, but it doesn't fool anyone. 

"They" don't pretend Soros is a monster - he IS a monster. I love how the morals of the left are for sale to the highest bidder.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 9, 2010)

Why do you champion the ones who fucked us and demonize Soros?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> ...


Umm....George Soros is a wealthy elitist and large contributor to liberal causes. 
Your thread is bupkis.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


In any marxist/socialist society there must be a ruling eltite class of wealthy individuals.
Soros is a part of that ruling elite class.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > George Soros collapsed the economy of an entire country - Britain - just for profit. Hundreds of thousands of ordinary, hard working Britons - and many thousands of pensioners - lost their homes, their investments and savings as a direct result of his actions. That's where his money comes from. Those without any morals have no problem with Soros. Decent, honorable people would not touch that man's money. Soros is evil. A man with no morals.
> ...


You're done. Once you posted that shit, you sputtered to a halt.
All out of ideas, a lib bears his/her talons.
Bring it on, pal.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Yeap because the right is the tool of the corporate whores who want to further increase their wealth at the expense of the vast majority of Americans.
> 
> It pisses the right off that a filthy rich guy cares about the people.



He doesn't care about people, not at all.

He cares about himself, money and the vastness of power that money gives him.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > You bet.
> ...


He can spend his fortunes any way he wishes. 
The problem is Soros wants to influence US policy to make all of us kowtow to HIS way of thinking.
Soros is all about control of wealth and limiting freedom for the common folk.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 9, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAGHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...



....prove it!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why is Soros bad and the assholes in this country who screwed us and made huge profits any differnt in your mind?



They aren't.

Anyone that profits over the fucking over of people, and then profits over their suffering should, at least, get arrested.

4 years of Dem controlled Congress and ~ 2 years of the WH and not a single person was arrested.

The dims are no fucking better than the rips.  

But hey, Soros's web site says he donated some money, so he's a good guy, just like Al Capone was loved.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why is Soros bad and the assholes in this country who screwed us and made huge profits any differnt in your mind?



The liberal democrats are elected officials bought by Soros, Soros is the "asshole" who screwed us.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You dumbass woman do you know what break the bank means? It doesn't mean he literally broke the banks as in making the bank bankrupt dumbass, he made 1 billion dollars, he didn't literally break the facking bank since the banks of Britian had more than 1 billion dollars at the time. Because he earned 1 billion dollars the expression "break the bank" was used, meaning he earned a helluva lot of money, none of your facking links say he made the banks on England go bankrupt, or that he caused the collapse of the economy in the UK, who the fack are you trying to fool dumbass?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Soros bad and the assholes in this country who screwed us and made huge profits any differnt in your mind?
> ...



The left just don't see the dangers of someone like Soros. He destroyed other countries - what makes us so different? They're not just ignoring the warnings - they're actually helping him.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Soros didn't bring about any collapse of the British economy you dumbass, retarded facking woman, it was the British themselves that brought about their own problem

How did George Soros "break the Bank of England"?


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Soros didn't bring about any collapse of the British economy you dumbass, retarded facking woman, it was the British themselves that brought about their own problem
> 
> How did George Soros "break the Bank of England"?



You mean sort of like here, with misdirection and out of control spending. Let's spend some more!!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



Yeah..... the First donation. 

You actually believe that?

I have a feeling you aren't going to like what Glenn Beck is up to this week. But then I doubt you have the courage to watch something when someone talks about things you don't like.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Soros didn't destroy any other facking countries, in fact his donations to poor countries sometimes exceeded the foreign aid that western countries were giving to poor countries, you are facking hopelessly lost.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.
> ...



Who gives a flying fack about what Glenn beck is going to do? Why should some blabbering conservative schizophrenic like Beck have my complete attention?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...



You clearly do not know jack shit about Soros. Remaining willfully ignorant when offered information to provide FACTS on which to form an opinion is the epitome of stupidity. The lost cause here, my little moronic friend, is you. 

An intelligent, open minded person would have asked me what books they should read to inform their opinion, they might ask for a PM conversation to find out why I know what I know, they might research for themselves - not using google but using real research by some of the best Economists and Economic Historians in the world..... They would not whine about donations and deny facts about what this man has done. 

Idiot.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Soros didn't bring about any collapse of the British economy you dumbass, retarded facking woman, it was the British themselves that brought about their own problem
> ...



Whats funny is that Black Wednesday happen to the British government which was ruled by a bunch of facking conservatives, LMAO!


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I personally don't find humor in human suffering.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Its funny that every article I read about Black Wednesday in Britian in 1992 doesn"t say jack shit about Soros destroying the British economy, but they all blame the British government's refusal to devalue their currency as the cause so STFU, you told a lie and got your facking ass kicked. Shows just how much facking research you actually did you dumbass woman.

BBC NEWS | Business | Lessons learned on 'Black Wednesday'


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Nor do I. But I am not surprised that Fail&Go has, again, failed to get the point. He's more concerned about which party was in power - rather than the actually relevant information. I thought he left the forum because he realized what a total fucking moron he'd made of himself with his first.... and second... persona's... I guess he has the memory of a goldfish... because he sure as hell hasn't learned jack shit after his latest 'dramatic exit'.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Neither do I and i didn't.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Moron. Read BOOKS! 


Gawd, what is it with the left that they think everything is available via google? Do some fucking research..... READ what the Economists and Economic Historians say about that period. For God's sake, can you not grasp really simple concepts like 'educate yourself'?


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Now you're barking and whining like a dog that just got hit by a mack truck, lol, you got your ass handed to you.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Liar. 

You're own fucking words.... "What's funny is ....". It wasn't 'funny'.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




If you did some research you wouldn't have said that Soros is the blame for black wednesday, keep foaming you rabid dog,


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



i didn't say human suffering was funny you dumbass chick.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Lord, you are a dumb fuck. Seriously. I used to think you were funny but I now realize that you're not funny at all. You are just seriously dumb. 

When do you think I learned about Soros?


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I am so relieved to know that you can tear down those Party Barriers when it comes to pain and suffering.


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



When you lived in London?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 9, 2010)

If I had thought anyone was going to read my post I would have  made it neater

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vcTiCA&usg=AFQjCNESEGxxpuCU5PjWRNhknPBrFqZaeQ

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vcTiCA&usg=AFQjCNG0i4yJySxFLdVFfECFdxifrcWOHw

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vcTiCA&usg=AFQjCNEBlCsK6KRAdANUXcOewJjUjE1UFw

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vcTiCA&usg=AFQjCNGjFvYmtH9zrWRMZv_9tUmtmCwV9Q


Here is the  basics of G Soros network


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



No, he can't. He thinks it's 'funny' that it was a Conservative Government during the collapse. Which tells me so much more about Fail&Go than he realizes. 

What is true is that the UK Government at the time made some bad decisions. Had they realized that it was a deliberate attack on the UK economy, they would probably have reacted very differently. Unfortunately, for them, Soros is a snake. Who in their right mind would deliberately collapse an economy purely for profit? The man is evil.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



When I was at University, yea. We studied the collapse. I had the privilege of studying with some incredibly bright Professors. They, of course, just looked at the facts of what happened and why and considered what could have been done to prevent it, and what steps should be taken to prevent such a predatory move happening again. Personally, I was more struck by the human cost of it, as much as the financial cost. It horrified me then, and it continues to horrify me now. And it horrifies me that this man is bankrolling the left. And it seems the left have no fucking idea of who he is.... none of them seem to care WHY he's bankrolling them.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeppers..

British economy in total collapse.

And Barclay bought Lehman Brothers just 3 short years ago.

And BP is creating massive oil spills off American coasts...while still showing profit after paying for the clean up

Some collapse.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> If I had thought anyone was going to read my post I would have  made it neater
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...vcTiCA&usg=AFQjCNESEGxxpuCU5PjWRNhknPBrFqZaeQ
> 
> ...



Of course, we haven't even mentioned Soros' connection with the Nazis, yet. Funnily, Fail&Go seems to have a massive issue with someone who reenacts wearing a Waffen SS uniform but does not have a problem at all with a man who actually was involved with the Nazis during WWII. It would be funny - if it wasn't so fucking pathetic. Fail&Go's double standard is showing - how embarrassing.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



They might call them conservatives there, but here we would call them liberals.  Tax and spend liberals at that.

What's Jolly old England doing now to avoid riots?  You know, like the rights in France, Greece, SPain, b/c they are out of money to live the socialist liberal (redundant nowadays) dream.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Hey Beavis.... what planet are you living on?  Some of the most notable Marxists & Communists in history have been extremely wealthy people from extremely well-to-do backgrounds. that  is the absurdity of Marxists and Communists.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



You know what 'conservative' means in the UK, I know what it means..... Fail&go, not so much - apparently. 

The Brits are not really a nation of rioters, in the main. They are smart enough to understand that, while they may not like the measures that their government is taking, they are necessary to save the country's economic future. And they're doing ok.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I just saw a dominoe pattern occuring.  As each went broke and had to make deep cuts, the liberals (as we would define) started to riot and burn.  As the same pattern showed in the UK, it seemed logical that they may.  I forgot to recall that they are English and a bit calmer than people in the EU.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The dumb fack is your stupid ass, you made an untrue claim about Soros and got that ass barbecued, now you're just attacking out of your frustration , why do you sound so mad?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 9, 2010)

So lets just get this straight..

The anger against Soros is because of him gaming the system? And not his politics? Or is it his politics and not the gaming of the system.

Because I seldom see any outrage from any conservatives about people like John Thane. 

But lots of outrage against any regulation of the financial or banking industries.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > If I had thought anyone was going to read my post I would have  made it neater
> ...




Soros' only facking connection to Nazis was being forced to handout deportation notices as a 14 year old kid, Soros' father was a facking Jew for Christ's sake, another epic fail on your part dumbass.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/87275-soros-and-his-shadow-party.html


----------



## masquerade (Nov 9, 2010)

You people who defend Soros are the same people he's counting on to keep your heads so far up your asses you can't see how he's putting the screws to America.  

WAKE THE FUCK UP PEOPLE!


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that, little man. You think religion or blood is important to someone like Soros? How fucking stupid are you? 

You keep whining about how I'm getting my ass BBQed, and yet, there is absolutely no evidence to support your fantasy. You're deluded. I'm absolutely accurate with what I say about Soros. Not one thing you have provided proves otherwise. Your problem is that you're not smart enough to understand it.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



lol, it is so obvious the fact you want to ignore it is pretty sad really.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.
> ...



Having any rational discussion with failgo is even more ridiculous than arguing with a 2 year old. Seriously.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



When the Nazis occupied Budapest in 1944, George Soros' father was a successful lawyer. He lived on an island in the Danube and liked to commute to work in a rowboat. But knowing there were problems ahead for the Jews, he decided to split his family up. He bought them forged papers and he bribed a government official to take 14-year-old George Soros in and swear that he was his Christian godson. But survival carried a heavy price tag. While hundreds of thousands of Hungarian Jews were being shipped off to the death camps, George Soros accompanied his phony godfather on his appointed rounds, confiscating property from the Jews.

Soros Helped The Nazis During Holocaust | Sweetness & Light

He learned the power of money early, and that honesty and standing up for yourself were weaknesses.

Oh it gets fucking better;

KROFT: My understanding is that you went out with this protector of yours who swore that you were his adopted godson.

Mr. SOROS: Yes. Yes.

KROFT: Went out, in fact, and helped in the confiscation of property from the Jews.

Mr. SOROS: Yes. That's right. Yes.

KROFT: I mean, that'sthat sounds like an experience that would send lots of people to the psychiatric couch for many, many years. Was it difficult?

Mr. SOROS: Notnot at all. Not at all. Maybe as a child you don'tyou don't see the connection. But it wasit created nono problem at all.

KROFT: No feeling of guilt?

Mr. SOROS: No.


Tell me again why you look up to the vile fuck?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




CG, Soros wasn't a Nazi and could you go into detail how a 14 year old kid "helped" the Nazis? Soros isn't really his real last name, its Schwarz and his parents changed their names to avoid persecution. Truth be told, Soros has never praised nor honored Nazis, I think you're deliberately overstating his "connection" to Nazis out of your hate and partisan hackery.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 9, 2010)

Just to reiterate...........

Those groups are groups that represent the interests of about 20% of the country..........many of them, uber k00k.

Thats all O'Reilly wants to point out to regular Americans out there.............and 95% of these organizations are considered fringe......... 
......


----------



## Intense (Nov 9, 2010)

skookerasbil said:


> Just to reiterate...........
> 
> Those groups are groups that represent the interests of about 20% of the country..........many of them, uber k00k.
> 
> ...



Like ACORN.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 9, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I know what his last name is. I know lots about Soros. I suspect I know more about him than you do. I spent a long time researching Soros - and I did more than read his fucking Wiki page. 

I am not surprised that the rabid left have no problem with him, but, frankly.... I expected better of you and Fail&Go. After all, Soros rather famously wrote "the main obstacle to a stable and just world order is the United States." You both claim to defend or have defended this country. And you support a man who wants to destroy our nation. Fuck you.

This man has destroyed the economies of country after country.... and now he is funding one of our political parties. You might think he's doing it for the little people, Charlie, but I'm not that stupid. 

He hates the Jews. He may share their bloodline but he is the enemy of the Jewish people. He was 14 when he helped the Nazis and I have always told right wingers on this board not to attack him for that.... Because I'll always give a 14 year old the benefit of the doubt.... BUT.... Read the man's fucking book - read what he himself said about that time. He was asked if he felt bad having to take the property of his fellow Jews and stand by and watch as they were taken off to Concentration Camps... He said 'no'. 

Call yourself a Christian? That's a joke, Charlie. The man didn't support the Nazis, but he didn't fucking care about the Jews either.


----------



## The T (Nov 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Nothing on short selling the British pound?


----------



## Jack Fate (Nov 9, 2010)

Mediamatters and George Soros hate America.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You're whining about Fox exposing George Soros. Glenn is spending the week exposing George Soros. Seems like something that's up your alley.


----------



## gautama (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



Absolutely any negative statement about the two despicable entities mentioned: Soros and Media Matters is a GROSS UNDERSTATEMENT !

These and organizations like MoveOn.Org, Puffington Post, etc., are beyond contemptible. If not for our Constitution the people involved in these abominations should be shot on sight.

This Swine Shit are not just political opponents......these are ACTIVE TRAITORS TO OUR COUNTRY !!!


----------



## Dante (Nov 9, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



because they know people like Steph-Infection will wet their panties?


----------



## gautama (Nov 9, 2010)

Dante said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.
> ...



PissAntie,

You are sounding like the bottom of the barrel: Bass the Racist Ass.

Now that I think of it......there isn't that much difference between you fools.


----------



## Dante (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh I see  http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...congressional-black-caucus-9.html#post2953792


a sock puppet stalker?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



If Beck is doing a week on Soros, I say 'Good for him'. It's about time someone started hauling that man out into the sunlight so Americans know who is funding the left.


----------



## jimbetty123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Today on his radio program, Rush Limbaugh reacted to the news of George Soros' $1 million donation to Media Matters thusly: "You want to talk a little foreign money in politics? George Soros has admitted to donating $1 million to Media Matters for America."



I hesitate to point this out, since Rush Limbaugh is typically so careful with his facts, but George Soros is a U.S. citizen. He can vote and everything.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

jimbetty123 said:


> Today on his radio program, Rush Limbaugh reacted to the news of George Soros' $1 million donation to Media Matters thusly: "You want to talk a little foreign money in politics? George Soros has admitted to donating $1 million to Media Matters for America."
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to point this out, since Rush Limbaugh is typically so careful with his facts, but George Soros is a U.S. citizen. He can vote and everything.



Yes, he is. "The main obstacle to a stable and just world order is the United States." George Soros. Some 'American' he is.


----------



## The T (Nov 10, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > mdn2000 said:
> ...


 
That would include many Statist members of Congress.


----------



## The T (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jimbetty123 said:
> 
> 
> > Today on his radio program, Rush Limbaugh reacted to the news of George Soros' $1 million donation to Media Matters thusly: "You want to talk a little foreign money in politics? George Soros has admitted to donating $1 million to Media Matters for America."
> ...


 
That was one of a few quotes Beck showed yesterday.


----------



## Granny (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I don't THINK with my ass so it doesn't matter a whole lot that it might be dumb.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jimbetty123 said:
> ...



Dammit! 

Before anyone whines about it.... I said it BEFORE Beck did. Spooky! Maybe he reads what I write!


----------



## Dante (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I said it BEFORE Beck did. Spooky! Maybe he reads what I write!


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



So says the dumbass woman who posted unsupported lies about Soros.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



You can post all the silly pics you want. I suppose that is easier than addressing the actual point. You defend Soros.... a man who said "The main obstacle to a stable and just world order is the United States." 

Now, you may feel that is not an important statement - and if it was a stand alone comment, I might agree with you. But it is not. Educate yourself about Soros - and I don't mean reading the fucking HuffPuff, you moronic little twit, I mean buy (or borrow) some BOOKS about Soros. And then tell me how anyone who claims to love our country, and defend our Constitution can possibly support this man. I suspect you will not do this.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You haven't bought one damn book on Soros so you quote sites from people who have read his book, lying asswipe.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 10, 2010)

Im not going to read this entire thread to see if any of the leftwing has produced any proof of Beck lies yet, but Im willing to bet they have'nt...

Soros will benifit BIG TIME to see the USA go under....If anyone cant see that they are purposely ignoring the facts, and that is an epidemic around here as of late.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Im willing to bet you have'nt either.... what gives you the right to call CG a liar?


Oh wait.... I forgot, you libs are always above board


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 10, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I never said I did nor have I told anyone else they should read a book, dumbass.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You do know how stupid your making yourself look, right? Seriously. Just because you can't argue your position on Soros and I can, you resort to silly whining. God, you are just pathetic. Seriously. I don't have to make you look stupid - you do it all by yourself.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 10, 2010)

ALL the people should UNDERSTAND, anything that has GEORGES SOROS name attached to it, like mediamatters and NPR. it shouldn't EVER be taken seriously and be regarded as the PROPAGANDA ARM of the Democrat-Progressive-COMMUNIEST PARTY in the United states.

call your REPS today and ask they DEFUND NPR..let George SOROS with his billions support it. We taxpayers shouldn't have to.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Flaygo thinks this thread is going like this;

CG>    <Flaygo


When really it's going like this;

CG>    <Flaygo


Sorry if the truth hurts Flay, but you seem to like it.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 10, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



YEP..


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Oh shut the fack up, you make claim after dumb claim without supporting it and ask other people to debunk when the burden of proof is on you. You're facking and as for what you think of me


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



You are such a baby, fail. Honestly. All you do is post shit from the HuffPuff and then call anyone who disagrees with you a liar. You're a fucking freak. You make accusation after accusation - with absolutely no evidence and then scream like a child when you're challenged. 

Not that I am at all interested in your "opinion" (although I see no evidence that you form opinions - you just regurgitate other people's), but telling me I haven't read the books I've read is completely fucking stupid. Surely, even you can see that? 

Freak.


----------



## Flaylo (Nov 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I'm still waiting on proof that Soros caused Black Wednesday.


----------



## Dante (Nov 10, 2010)

wow! a two-fer, both Steph-Infection and Cali-Boil in the same thread. What have I done to deserve this treat?  gawd, if you're listening -- I believe.._ I do, I do, I do..._






2 of USMB's greatest Tea Party Lunatic Heroes.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



Since the only "evidence" you accept is that from the "unbaised" HuffPuff, unfortunately, that is outside my remit. I don't read the HuffPuff.... I grew out of comics long ago, and I certainly don't bother with Editors who commit plagiarism. I have slightly higher standards for 'unbiased' coverage than you. 

Educate yourself on Soros. If you are not afraid to.


----------



## The Infidel (Nov 10, 2010)

Flaylo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...





Seriously?

Thanks for admitting that.... you are'nt lying..... YOUR JUST IGNORANT!

Wow.... I was beginning to wonder.




Just a word of advice.... read a book or two. Its very * liberating*


----------



## California Girl (Nov 10, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I doubt Fail&Go would recongize a book if he saw one. 

Personally, I have read both The Age of Fallibility and The Bubble of American Supremacy.... both by George Soros.

Anyone who reads his books will be in no doubt what he thinks of America. And I find it very sad that a member of our Military - someone who claims to defend the Constitution - would defend Soros. Fail&Go needs an edumacation.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> ...


Yeah.....*no*body should miss *his Experts' opinions!!!!!*



> *G. Edward Griffin, On The Federal Reserve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the link???


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 28, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



soros> (creates American Majority Institute  July 7, 2003 .,name changed to Center for American Progress (CAP) on September 1, 2003 ) Center for American Progress>( opens  doors may 2004)mediamatters.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.
> ...



WHAT??????

you lie.

Everyone in the country knew this but THE LEFTIES. how funny and they be the most intelligent.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 28, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> 
> 
> LIKE HELL THEY ARE.
> ...


*AGREED!!!*






*DONE!!!*​


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 28, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.



Bit of an old thread

But it seems they were proven correct.

Soros has more people working at media matters trying to prove Beck is wrong or a liar than Beck has working with him researching all the info he digs up.


----------



## Intense (Mar 28, 2011)

Bfgrn said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


I note none of that swill actually addresses the Fed.

Not even a good try, Crayon Boy.


----------



## Bfgrn (Mar 28, 2011)

Intense said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Discover the Network is part of the David Horowitz Freedom Center, which is funded by mining cartels and the worst polluters on our planet. 

David Horowitz is a Marxist, a neocon and has confessed to committing treason...GREAT source...LOL

Discover the Network is a database of leftwing agendas, activists and causes. This description can include Jihadists, "anti-American" strains of anti-Iraq War activists, and libertarians, who Horowitz considers "allies of the left". After two years of development, went online in February, 2005, with a staff of two at a cost of about $500,000.

The David Horowitz Freedom Center is a conservative foundation founded in 1988 by political activist David Horowitz and his long-time collaborator Peter Collier. It was established with funding from philanthropies, such as the Olin Foundation the Bradley Foundation and the Sarah Scaife Foundation.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Dammit, Odd, don't quote Mr Shitman.... that forces me to actually see his bullshit. Now, my eyes hurt.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2011)

Fixed-ed!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 28, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



I know of only 4 people that read/respond to his post.

One was me and another I know published that they were done trying.

so we were down to 2.  Now you 2 chuckle heads read his tripe and double the subscription to "Insanity toduh".


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 28, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Why do whack jobs like O'Reilly and far right asswipes from Foxnews still insist George Soros is collaborating with mediamatters on some liberal conspiracy agenda against conservatives? He just recently made his first donation to media matters, lol.








Who's the biggest funder of Media matters?  Ohhhh that's right... George Soros.  Nope.  No collaboration here.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > > Conservative lie about Soros and mediamatters
> ...



in most of your posts you hurl insults as a response to things with which you disagree. So my motorcylce riding friend, where's your substance? Where are your rebuttals?
Where are your facts to controvert the statements of others?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 28, 2011)

thereisnospoon said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I recommend you do what most do on USMB.

Just scroll on by.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 28, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> ...



Funny. I've never considering overthrowing the United States Government to replace it with a "Open Society" as a righteous cause.

Maybe you should actually try helping the poor instead of playing political games and outsourcing your responsibilities to the Federal Government. Maybe if you took up your responsibility, you would inspire others to do theirs.

Crazy concept, I know.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 28, 2011)

Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow....Just wow.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 28, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?



Aside from the fact that he wants to destroy capitalism and replace it with socialism so that the only classes left are the extrememly rich [him] and the poor [us].

I got nuthin.




Gee could it be that even "repulitards" stand against evil?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 28, 2011)

Oddball said:


> Wow....Just wow.



Yep.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?



Because your stereotype of conservative Republicans is wrong. It's not really difficult. You just have to correct your own preconcieved mistakes.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?


Are all Mississppians as stupid as you are?
Soros is a died in the wool liberal elitist.
He sees his wealth, then he sees the masses whom he believes need to be controlled so that he can keep them from getting his wealth. So Soros as with all liberal elitists coerce government to make rules that will limit freedom.
In all socialist/marxist/dictatorial societies there exists one constant. That is all wealth is in control of a wealthy elitist ruling class which is made up of government officials and their supporters. In these places, the people have no freedoms, no laws to protect them from oppressive government and are given just enough to keep them miserable.
Now, one may say that here in the US we have too much wealth controlled by to few. Big difference is in those places wealth is finite by design. Here in the US wealth is created and is not finite. The constant carping from the Left that there are too many rich people and they need to be punished via taxation is very boring.
Funny how the very people you folks on the Left need to be punished are your largest benefactors. 
And as far as your labeling of Soros as a "white guy" shows your ignorance, your bigotry and your racism. You hate white people. We accept that . That hatred leaves you with no credibility.You exist by the ability to live by an advantageous double standard. In other words, you as a black person freely get to spew your hate use any racial epithet you choose with impunity. Well guess what, sunshine, not on my watch. I hold you every bit as accountable for your racism as the next person. If you people want equality ,you had better God damned well be ready to accept equality for all.  I refuse to acknowledge your right to an opinion because of this ignorance. 
There is no need for you to reply as your expected hate filled spew will be ignored. Have a wonderful life. We're done. Talk to the hand, door just closed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?
> ...


 Bass is a racist. Done.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 28, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Soros is a rich white man, the same type that Republitards want to give taxcuts to so why the Republitard hate for Soros?


They would call him a "traitor to his class", which is what they called FDR.


----------



## liebuster (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably the biggest driver for George Soros to do what he's doing is because it is easier to make money when you have a world regulation system. Sovereign countries with different laws make the job of making money more difficult for Soros. 

"I became concerned with the problems of globalization where you have global markets, but politics based on the sovereignty of states, so how do you deal with that issue, 
and then I came to the realization that "Open Society" is in danger by our current leadership in this country, and that is when I re-focused my attention on the United States."  ~ George Soros


----------



## hortysir (Mar 28, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...


You're still posting after getting pwned in post #4??


----------



## Flaylo (Mar 29, 2011)

Its funny that the Repugs hate George Soros for the same reasons that Bill O'reilly and Glen Beck hate him for? They haven't posted any evidence of Soros trying to destroy capitalism, but they believe it because O'Reilly and Beck and the shitheads at Foxnews say so.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2011)

Flaylo said:


> Its funny that the Repugs hate George Soros for the same reasons that Bill O'reilly and Glen Beck hate him for? They haven't posted any evidence of Soros trying to destroy capitalism, but they believe it because O'Reilly and Beck and the shitheads at Foxnews say so.



Still haven't read up on your boy Soros, huh? Color me surprised. You defend someone who proactively seeks to destroy the Constitution that you claim you defend. You're a fool.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 29, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny that the Repugs hate George Soros for the same reasons that Bill O'reilly and Glen Beck hate him for? They haven't posted any evidence of Soros trying to destroy capitalism, but they believe it because O'Reilly and Beck and the shitheads at Foxnews say so.
> ...



You think he actually cares about his oath?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Flaylo said:
> ...



I'm not convinced he understood the oath. He whines on about how he took an oath to protect Americans.... Nowhere in the oath does it mention protecting Americans.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 29, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Making ad hominem red herring attacks on Flaylo because of an opinion you hold that may not even be true?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Im not seeing the ad hominem attack.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah lahk hominy gree-its


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 29, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I didn't ask for nor do I care for your opinion.


----------



## hortysir (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


So because you say it, it must be fact???


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 29, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Quit fucking up his chi, man.  You're starting to damage his calm when you call his self-centered universe into question, and then he will cry and pout all day.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Wait.

What?

Your imbecilic cousin starts yet another 'California Girl lies/drama queen/blah, blah, blah bullshit thread and you accuse me of red herring attacks on him? 

And.... I assume you expect me to take you seriously, right?  Idiot.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Mar 29, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I don't see any such thread by him and even if he did it what does that have to do with your claim about Flaylo and the constitution? Personal attacks don't prove points.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



What claim did I make about Fail&Won'tGo and the Constitution?


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The evidence is out there that Faylo is wrong.... Fitnah posted it on the 1st page, but yet you idiots still defend Soros.
Just like good little drones.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Soros has been donating  to the groups who have been  funding MM for years.
> 
> Organizations that, in recent years, have received direct funding and assistance from George Soros and his Open Society Institute (OSI) include the following. (Comprehensive profiles of each are available in the "Groups" section of DiscoverTheNetworks.org):
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 29, 2011)

I find this double thread Faglow meltdown funnier still because it seems to be infectious among the radical libtarders.  Now BuhAss is going off.  What next Marc AllTimeLoser?


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> I find this double thread Faglow meltdown funnier still because it seems to be infectious among the radical libtarders.  Now BuhAss is going off.  What next Marc AllTimeLoser?



I swear someone has been handing out acid to half this nation and they are totally swindled into believing this regime's lies.

The libs are sitting back while a 501c non profit is raising money for the dems mouthpiece -- all tax free!

Complicant participants in an outright crime.


----------



## The T (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...


 
No but his posting history shows he hasn't a clue about the Document...and consequently? *_Neither do YOU*_


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



I didn't provide an opinion.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 29, 2011)

MM denied they were funded by Soros for years and then they admitted that Soros "affiliates" are the source of the funding "duh". It seems that MM is tax exempt having filed as a charity.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 29, 2011)

whitehall said:


> MM denied they were funded by Soros for years and then they admitted that Soros "affiliates" are the source of the funding "duh". It seems that MM is tax exempt having filed as a charity.



Makes me wonder what kind of charity they've ever actually provided.


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 29, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > MM denied they were funded by Soros for years and then they admitted that Soros "affiliates" are the source of the funding "duh". It seems that MM is tax exempt having filed as a charity.
> ...



Its the kind that offers a helping hand to any liberal that needs it(i.e the democratic party)


----------

